# Gift idea for your woman / women in your life



## promhandicam (9 Dec 2009)

Having been inspired by some of the beautiful tissue boxes people have made I decided that I'd like to make a unique gift for my wife and my daughter for Christmas.

I started out with a piece of mahogany,







which I cut to size. The edges were planed square on a shooting board,






and the top planed flat with my low angle smoother.






I decided to keep the design simple, so just added a chamfer around the edge.






I then marked out the positions for the holes,






and drilled them out on my drill press.






Once the holes were drilled the top was scraped using a card scraper ready for finishing.






As sadly I don't yet have a lathe, I made the handle using a hole saw and I then cut through the piece of wood on the bandsaw to release the 'handle'. 






The centre hole was drilled out to accept a length of dowel and this was mounted in the drill press for finishing with sandpaper. The handle and dowel were then glued to the base.






I finished it with a couple of coats of wax.






The handle is optional but as we entertain quite a lot, it makes it easier to pass around to guests. The number of holes are also up to you, for this one 8 seemed to work quite well but if you had a bigger base you could increase the number.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Dec 2009)

OK, Steve, I give up. What is it :? 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## LarryS. (9 Dec 2009)

Paul Chapman":1g5lnehq said:


> OK, Steve, I give up. What is it :?
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul



me too,completely lost, no idea what is is :shock:


----------



## Sportique (9 Dec 2009)

Could it be a 

_*round tuit *_??

Dave


----------



## kasandrich (9 Dec 2009)

Sportique":22t3hgvz said:


> Could it be a
> 
> _*round tuit *_??
> 
> Dave



....Looks square to me :?


----------



## Chems (9 Dec 2009)

Its to hang your keys on . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## BMac (9 Dec 2009)

I'm thinking it has something to do with food because of the reference to entertaining and passing around to guests. Is this complete or will there be little serving pots installed with locating pins on their bottoms to go in the holes?

Brendan


----------



## squib (9 Dec 2009)

Methinks intercourse..........................ciggies? :twisted:


----------



## NeilO (10 Dec 2009)

C`mon guys, 
You really mean none of you have evr seen a breadstick holder before :shock:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lurker (10 Dec 2009)

NeilO":1khb538u said:


> C`mon guys,
> You really mean none of you have evr seen a breadstick holder before :shock:  :lol: :lol:



Or twigletts


----------



## wobblycogs (10 Dec 2009)

You're all wrong, are you guys really trying to tell me you have never seen a rotating umbrella stand for imps before?


----------



## jlawrence (10 Dec 2009)

Given that it's for his wife and daughter perhaps it's a lipstick holder ?


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (10 Dec 2009)

I know what it is, isnt it clear??!


Its for making a Ferrero Rocher piramid on and passing around to guests, the row of holes keeps the base row of ferrero's from rolling off! 8) 

I'm wrong, arent I!  


Maybe for putting chop sticks in?


----------



## promhandicam (10 Dec 2009)

Sorry chaps - forgot to post the last picture :wink: Some good guesses but no one got the right one.


----------



## Karl (10 Dec 2009)

Still no idea - are they viagra capsules for a swingers party????


----------



## BMac (10 Dec 2009)

"The handle is optional but as we entertain quite a lot, it makes it easier to pass around to guests."

mmmmmm... what sort of parties do you have then?

Brendan


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Dec 2009)

it's for supositories after a heavy meal.


woodbutcher :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davon (10 Dec 2009)

Hand wipes

Davon


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (10 Dec 2009)

Perhaps thimble sized drinks tray for a skinflint...
Plz whats the answer....lol


----------



## xy mosian (10 Dec 2009)

toothpicks?

xy


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Dec 2009)

Well, After Eight mints are so yesterday :lol:


----------



## Simon (10 Dec 2009)

what do you buy for the girl who has everything?

a handcrafted mahogany tampon holder! .... I am sure she will be speechless 
=D>


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (10 Dec 2009)

Simon":27yn3pt9 said:


> a handcrafted mahogany tampon holder!



Thats actually the first thing that came into my mind when I seen the picture, haha, but I didnt want to say anything........ :shock:


----------



## stef (11 Dec 2009)

i am speechless.
:shock:


----------



## Karl (11 Dec 2009)

Simon":3uj3w7pv said:


> a handcrafted mahogany tampon holder! =D>



What has that got to do with entertaining though?????


----------



## matt (11 Dec 2009)

They're towels to clean up after a meal.


----------



## NikNak (11 Dec 2009)

`



(putting on my Sherlock Deerstalker.....) (homer) 





So... the clues are.....

a wife & daughter,

entertaining,

'something' to pass round after diner parties,

and a husband/father who _thinks_ it's a good idea,




"why... it's elementary my dear Watson...."

"they can only be one of two things....."

"either indigestion tablets to pass around the guests after a 'lovely' meal..., or cyanide tablets, as _you_ would not wish to put your guests through the same night again...."



simples......



(Sherlock accepts the applause from the admiring crowd =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> and is now siging autographs.....)



N


----------



## studders (11 Dec 2009)

stef":2kw6tvrd said:


> i am speechless.
> :shock:



:lol: 

In awe?


"Care for another After Eight Tampon Lady Gertrude?"

"Not for me my dear, I find one is quite sufficient".


----------



## The Weegie (11 Dec 2009)

This is one of the funniest posts I have ever read.    
:lol: :lol: 

Keep it up.


----------



## ColeyS1 (11 Dec 2009)

I was reading through this post, laughing so much an ever so tiny bit of wee came out. I liked Karls idea.............. :lol:


----------



## pren (11 Dec 2009)

I know that I know what this is and it's not been until now that I've figured it out!








It's a take on a speed loader for a revolver. 








You use them to re-load a revolver when your under heavy fire.

How this applies to tampons and the ladies at your parties, I really don't want to imagine! :shock: :shock:  




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boothie14 (11 Dec 2009)

> I was reading through this post, laughing so much an ever so tiny bit of wee came out.



Nice....


----------



## laird (11 Dec 2009)

You know promhandicam, it's backfiring on you. Tissue boxes for tissues in boxes are sellable. #-o


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (11 Dec 2009)

Is it a cigar holder?? Do women smoke cigars???............ :?


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Dec 2009)

One a day eh? :lol: :lol: 

ROTFLMHO!!!

John


----------



## Sportique (15 Dec 2009)

I think it is a *"Promhandicam folly"* just to get us all going :wink: 

Come on Steve - what the f..... is it :x 

Dave


----------



## studders (15 Dec 2009)

Sportique":2qxcbsl6 said:


> I think it is a *"Promhandicam folly"* just to get us all going :wink:
> 
> Come on Steve - what the f..... is it :x
> 
> Dave



I'll give you a clue...

When in use that word thats been censored is normally off the menu.

HTH


----------



## jlawrence (15 Dec 2009)

Is that for real ?

no what on earth has that got to do with entertaining ?


----------



## promhandicam (15 Dec 2009)

Simon":1yg66shm said:


> what do you buy for the girl who has everything?
> 
> a handcrafted mahogany tampon holder! .... I am sure she will be speechless
> =D>



I'm not quite sure why there is still some discussion as to what the item is - I posted a picture of it for goodness sake and Simon correctly named it! 

The whole post was a spoof, which some seem to have realised. Written along the same lines as what I take to be the spoof threads on tissue box boxes as I can't seriously imagine anyone buying either or being genuinely happy to receive one as a gift.

Seasons greetings!

Steve


----------



## studders (15 Dec 2009)

promhandicam":1wiyrniw said:


> I'm not quite sure why there is still some discussion as to what the item is
> 
> Steve



Well... I think some folk just need to be certain of the details so as to make the right size holes for the..... when they... should they wish to.....

Then again. :duno:


----------



## wizer (15 Dec 2009)

I don't recall seeing any tissue boxes recently. But i take your point about _some _of the 'gifts' people make. But this is a hobby site and that's what hobbiests make. Small stuff that they can give to people and say 'I made that just for you'. I know that seems bizarre to a woodworking tradesman. But we all have our foibles 

I'm off to make some bottle stoppers....


----------



## woodbloke (15 Dec 2009)

wizer":17zujeph said:


> ...stoppers


...being the operative word :lol: - Rob


----------



## CroppyBoy1798 (15 Dec 2009)

wizer":k0irh762 said:


> I don't recall seeing any tissue boxes recently. But i take your point about _some _of the 'gifts' people make. But this is a hobby site and that's what hobbiests make. Small stuff that they can give to people and say 'I made that just for you'. I know that seems bizarre to a woodworking tradesman. But we all have our foibles



I agree with the above, but afraid this thread has lost me..........so you went to all that effort to make that item for the purpose of a spoof thread prom? 8) 

Now, if you'll excuse me its back to the shop to finish my candle holder christmas presents! :lol:


----------



## JonnyD (15 Dec 2009)

wizer":3e8xh9kw said:


> . But this is a hobby site and that's what hobbiests make. Small stuff that they can give to people and say 'I made that just for you'. I know that seems bizarre to a woodworking tradesman. But we all have our foibles
> 
> I'm off to make some bottle stoppers....



I thought this site was for all woodworkers whether pro hobby or whatever. Is it still allright for us pro woodworkers to post on this hobby site  

cheers

jon


----------



## wizer (15 Dec 2009)

Sorry I should have said predominately hobbiests. Trades more than welcome, tho I think some would rather not mix with us wood and tool fetishists.


----------



## Tom K (15 Dec 2009)

Its that old bloke in Devon stirring it again ain't it.Bleedin septuagenarians
out all hours touting tissue boxes it'll be loo roll covers next mark my words. :lol: Wheres Mossad when they're needed they could get those tissue boxes shot up proper!


----------

